# Sticky  Classics Corner - Welcome



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

By popular request and personal passion I have added this special section specifically for classics. This section is open for discussion of “Classic Skiffs” and “Flats Boats” to recreate the history / derivation of the modern skiff.

*A new thread per boat.*

Open discussion strongly encouraged in an attempt to gather as much historical data as possible. Posts made with uncertainty please preface with: “To the best of my knowledge”, “As I recall”, “If memory serves me correctly” ect.

Cut off circa 2001

Please post “modern high tech skiffs” in the general forum.

Example of Boats:

Egret 15 Woody
Wind River Challenger
Mitchell
Hewes Bonefisher
Hells Bay 16 Whipray
Hells Bay Glades Skiff
Maverick 
Willy 15 Slo Poke
Willy 20 Classic


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

gheenoes have been in production since 1971


----------



## corkman72 (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone out there ever own a waterbug 14 foot. Purchased a new one in Georgetown, SC in 1985. Built in Brookley, Ga.
Forerunner of the high tide manufactured in Georgetown, SC. Still fish the rivers and creeks around Charleston, SC in the boat. Been to the jetties a few time's. Live bait, shrimp, and oysters can't hide from it. Been through 3 motors. Current motor is 2008 Yamaha 25 horse with tiller.Tight lines? ;D


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Bob Hoog High Performance Boats........


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

stephenchurch said:


> Bob Hoog High Performance Boats........


My dad runs a 87 Hoog 17 to this day. Awesome boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

SomaliPirate said:


> My dad runs a 87 Hoog 17 to this day. Awesome boat.


Sold the 16'-8" Hoog Hornet to my brother in 2014, he is currently having the motor serviced. Boat is still like the day I bought it, great ride and performance.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

When I lived in Saraland Alabama in 1969, two local river skiff builders that always intrigued me with speed/performance and stability. Stauter Built boats and Smith boats, both were varnished marine plywood for low horse power motors and sculling with paddles. Smith boats had a longitudinal step in the bottom, maybe 18" wide and enhanced the performance at higher speeds. After viewing the Alabama skiffs I traveled to Pensacola and purchased a Kennedy Kraft 13'-6" v bottom skiff. Nice skiffs all of them.


----------

